

CollegeHumor crushes Gawker at beer pong - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/alley_beer_pong_collegehumor_beats_gawker

======
jrockway
How is this article not dead yet?

------
gojomo
Isn't this more Valleywag than News.YC material?

